# What If?



## Auntie Biache'

What if James Brown didn't feel good?  What if Journey stopped believing? What if the devil never went down to Georgia?  What if Billy Joe Mc Callister didn’t jump off the Talahatchy bridge? Keep it going...


----------



## NextJen

What if Janie didn't have a gun?


----------



## TCROW

What if Frank tried it someone else’s way for a change?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Stacey's mom was Jessie's girl and her number was 8675309?


----------



## NextJen

What if I wasn't just another brick in the wall?


----------



## StadEMS3

What if video didn't kill the radio star?


----------



## Grumpy

What if Rikki loses that number?


----------



## Grumpy

What if I don't get no satisfaction?


----------



## StadEMS3

What if Mary Lou liked spiders and snakes?


----------



## NextJen

What if Mustang Sally didn't slow that Mustang down?

(your avatar inspired me StadEMS3)


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Steve, Andy and Mick were not ready? And the man in the back said nothing?


----------



## jg21

What if one ISN'T the lonliest number?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Jimmy Buffett found his lost shaker of salt?


----------



## Grumpy

What if I do worry and I'm not happy?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Madonna wasn't like a virgin?  Oh, wait....


----------



## Grumpy

What if it didn't smell like teen spirit?


----------



## Dupontster

What if I didn't shoot the sheriff and DID shoot the deputy?


----------



## Grumpy

What if I didn't lose that loving feeling?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if poppa wasn't a rolling stone?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if there wasn't a stairway to heaven or a highway to hell?


----------



## StadEMS3

What if he didn't find his thrills on blueberry hill?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Harry didn't put the lime in the coconut?


----------



## NextJen

What if Johnny Cash hadn't been everywhere?


----------



## vraiblonde

Ha - I love this thread!


----------



## Auntie Biache'

vraiblonde said:


> Ha - I love this thread!


We were overdue for some fun.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Mick did want to be your beast of burden?


----------



## RoseRed

What if wild horses did drag me away.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if the hotel wasn't in California?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Mongo Jerry didn't have a drink and a drive?


----------



## Toxick

What if every girl was not crazy for a sharp dressed man?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

What if the one-lane bridge was two lanes instead?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Billie Jean was his lover?


----------



## RoseRed

What if doves didn’t make sounds when they cry?


----------



## vraiblonde

What if the answer isn't blowin' in the wind?


----------



## NextJen

What if Luka didn't live on the second floor?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if the dude didn't look like a lady?


----------



## Grumpy

What if you don't think I'm sexy?


----------



## baxter

What if you got a job instead of wasting your time on dumb crap like this?


----------



## Grumpy

What if Baxter didn't live in a yellow submarine?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if I don't make Amarillo by morning?


----------



## terbear1225

what if the boys weren't back in town?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if tonight's not the night?


----------



## RoseRed

What if Jesus didn’t take the wheel


----------



## RoseRed

What if the kids were not hot for teacher


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if there was no yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree?


----------



## GWguy

What if Norwegian wood wasn't good?

And he didn't crawl off to sleep in the bath?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if the love song wasn't silly?


----------



## GWguy

What if love IS just holding hands?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Eric didn't spill the wine?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

What if I didn't have the biggest balls of them all?


----------



## NextJen

What if I wasn't three times a lady?


----------



## RoseRed

What if that ant couldn't move that rubber tree plant?


----------



## frequentflier

What if Sweet Melissa went sour?


----------



## frequentflier

What if the horse did have a name?


----------



## jazz lady

What if we weren't living on a prayer?


----------



## frequentflier

What if Pork Salad Annie became a vegetarian?


----------



## RoseRed

What if you weren't snorting whiskey and drinking cocaine?


----------



## Dupontster

What if Alan Jackson couldn't remember when?


----------



## Dupontster

What if George Jones didn't stop loving her today?


----------



## wharf rat

What if he wasn't a magic man?


----------



## Dupontster

What if he wasn't all shook up?


----------



## RoseRed

What if he didn't love Donna?


----------



## wharf rat

What if she didn't change her evil ways?


----------



## RoseRed

What if Major Tom never left the earth?


----------



## Grumpy

What if Do Wah Ditty became DoWhat Piddy?


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> What if Do Wah Ditty became DoWhat Piddy?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

What if Erin Everly's eyes weren't of the bluest sky?


----------



## Dupontster

What if uptown funk didn't funk you up?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

What if big bad Leeroy Brown wasn't the baddest man in the whole damn town?


----------



## Monello

What if Billy wasn't a hero?


----------



## Monello

What if the road wasn't long & winding?


----------



## Monello

What if the hokey pokey isn't what it's all about?


----------



## Monello

What if the candy man couldn't?


----------



## Merlin99

What if someone hadn't left the cake out in the rain


----------



## vraiblonde

What if we could hear something other than radio gaga?


----------



## TCROW

What if Johnny Cash shot that man in Reno for some other reason?


----------



## TCROW

What if the Jungle didn't have fun and games?


----------



## jazz lady

What if Johnny couldn't go or be good tonight?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

What if Tayor couldnt shake it off.  What if Otis didnt sit on the Dock of the Bay!


----------



## jazz lady

What if the werewolves weren't in London?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

frequentflier said:


> What if Pork Salad Annie became a vegetarian?


Poke salad.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if the lion doesn't sleep tonight?


----------



## frequentflier

Auntie Biache' said:


> Poke salad.


Aaah, you're right...so what if she went from being a vegetarian to liking the pork?!


----------



## jazz lady

What if a picture doesn't paint a thousand words?


----------



## Kyle

What if life is but a dream.


----------



## RoseRed

What if there wasn't smoke on the water or fire in the sky?


----------



## Grumpy

What if it wasn't a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater?


----------



## Grumpy

What if it was the first train to Clarksville?


----------



## RoseRed

What if sleepy Jean can't cheer up?


----------



## RoseRed

What if you can't buy a Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## Grumpy

...offtopic..sent you a msg, Ms Red


----------



## Auntie Biache'

What if Johnny wasn't an angel?


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> ...offtopic..sent you a msg, Ms Red


And we responded.


----------



## RoseRed

What if no one let the dogs out?


----------



## jazz lady

What if Roxanne did put on the red light?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

What if Earl didnt have to die??


----------



## Dupontster

What if Que Sera Sera Whatever will be won't  be?


----------



## GWguy

What if...

everyone in the world farted at once?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> What if...
> 
> everyone in the world farted at once?


There goes the ozone layer.


----------



## Dupontster

What if it wasn't such a wonderful world?
What if Baby it's warm outside?


----------



## Dupontster

What if Otis Redding fell off the dock of the bay?


----------



## MiddleGround

What if the Bird wasn't Free?
What if you weren't Welcome to the Jungle?
What if the Sandman couldn't Enter?
What if the Doves didn't cry?

What if the Rain was Fuscha?


----------



## Dupontster

What if we won't we won't rock you?


----------



## jg21

What if I didn't have you in a stranglehold?


----------



## jazz lady

What if Jimmy cracked corn and I did care?


----------



## Monello

What if the mountain was high enough?


----------



## Monello

What if Mama told you to come?


----------



## Monello

What if everything wasn't beautiful.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

luvmygdaughters said:


> What if Tayor couldnt shake it off.



I think it is safe to say she can't shake anything off, ever.


----------



## NextJen

What if Donny was a little bit country and Marie was a little bit rock and roll?


----------



## Ken King

NextJen said:


> What if Donny was a little bit country and Marie was a little bit rock and roll?


They would still suck.


----------



## afjess1989

What if fat bottom girls didnt make the world go round?


----------



## afjess1989

what if you didnt have friends in low places?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

What if I did step on the blue suede shoes??

What if my boyfriend didnt come back??


----------



## gemma_rae

We finally thought of a word that rhymes!


----------



## GopherM

What if you could leave the Hotel California?  What if we did start the fire?  What if I didn't see her standing there?  What if it wasn't ironic?  What if I wasn't glad all over?  What if I wasn't a carpenter.


----------



## afjess1989

What if the b**** didnt come back?


----------



## Monello

What if love won't keep us together?

What if the cat wasn't in the cradle?

What if you could touch this?

What if the boots weren't made for walking?

Are you still reading this?

What if you could hurry love?

What if it wasn't just my imagination?

What if I can't see clearly now?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

What if I wasnt Crazy??  What if I didnt go walking after midnight? What if I did call you by your name??


----------



## GWguy

What if the Candy Man couldn't?


----------



## my-thyme

What if the horse had a name?


----------



## GWguy

What if God didn't believe in atheists?


----------



## This_person

What if George Thorogood is really a good guy, not a bad bone in him at all?


----------

